# Will regular E46 suspension fit the M3?



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

So, I've got a pile of crap on my 2000 323i and am investigating upgrading to a 2001 M3 Coupe.

What of this stuff is going to fit:

- RD Sway Bars

- Eibach lowering springs 

- CD Changer

The M68's will fit no problem.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The changer, I believe.

Why do you care about the rest of it? Isn't the stock suspension better than those, anyhow?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Is it better? I'd want it lowered.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The changer fits. 

I don't think anything else does. I know that the M shocks are different (thicker rod).

I would say just sell off what you have, and buy the proper parts.

If you really want a lower suspension that works extremely well, you will want coil overs anyway.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *So, I've got a pile of crap on my 2000 323i and am investigating upgrading to a 2001 M3 Coupe. *


 Don't need the 4-doors anymore? Got a specific one on sale you're interested in?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *
> The M68's will fit no problem. *


Um, you sure about that? The fronts will, but the rear offset on the M3 is different.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Will regular E46 suspension fit the M3?*



Mystikal said:


> *Um, you sure about that? The fronts will, but the rear offset on the M3 is different. *


I see M68's on M3's all the time during the winter. The first euro-M3's in 2001 came out with M68's.

As for "needing" 4 doors... not really. Since my son has been born, we use the ML for family use and the 323 is exclusively for my use. So it's not really important to have 4 doors for my own use.

PS: I've got a bunch of 323 stuff to sell that you might be interested in, if the M3 pans out: Clears, Type 44's, CAI, 330 front brakes, RD Sways, UUC Springs, Eibach Springs & dampers.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Will regular E46 suspension fit the M3?*



JPinTO said:


> *I see M68's on M3's all the time during the winter. The first euro-M3's in 2001 came out with M68's.
> 
> As for "needing" 4 doors... not really. Since my son has been born, we use the ML for family use and the 323 is exclusively for my use. So it's not really important to have 4 doors for my own use.
> 
> PS: I've got a bunch of 323 stuff to sell that you might be interested in, if the M3 pans out: Clears, Type 44's, CAI, 330 front brakes, RD Sways, UUC Springs, Eibach Springs & dampers. *


Those are apparently specially-made for the M3 fitment. atyclb knows all about it, ask him.

How much for the clears?


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

i think the wheels will fit, but it will look funny.. when i blew my rear tire.. i borrowed a stock from my friends 3er and it looked horrible.. the fender was hanging over the wheel about 3-4 inches.. the car didnt look rite.. but i just needed to drive it 10 miles..


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

regular 68's will NOT fit. There is a special fitment for the M3


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *regular 68's will NOT fit. There is a special fitment for the M3 *


You are kidding--- I'd have to sell my M68's too?

Are BOTH the fronts and rears different? What about a wheel spacer to change the offset?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *You are kidding--- I'd have to sell my M68's too?
> 
> Are BOTH the fronts and rears different? What about a wheel spacer to change the offset? *


not sure about that


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *You are kidding--- I'd have to sell my M68's too?
> 
> Are BOTH the fronts and rears different? What about a wheel spacer to change the offset? *


The fronts WILL fit. Think about it, people selling M3 wheels claim the front will fit any E36/E46. You only need rears.

Not sure about the spacer.


----------



## e28Will (Sep 24, 2002)

The offsets are probably different on the wheels which will cause handling issues which can be a huge deterrant to driving hard. It'll mess with your scrub radius. (to find out more on scrub radius, perform a search on Miataforum.com -super helpful car people there). 

My advice, along with everyone elses i'm sure, is to sell your upgrades to other owners and just jump into the m3. If you are interested in 'lowering' your car, spend the extra money and get coilovers. -unless lowering is purely cosmetic. 

The added ability to fine-tune your suspension (in this case: corner-weights, ride height, and maybe damping) is worth it's weight in gold. Such companies as Ground-Control (GC), Bilstein, Ohlins (dunno if they have system for m3 yet) make tailored setups for your car. GC even tailors the spring rates to YOUR specific application (commuter, track car, dual-purpose etc). which ever route you plan to take, best wishes for better motoring! :thumbup:


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *You are kidding--- I'd have to sell my M68's too?
> 
> Are BOTH the fronts and rears different? What about a wheel spacer to change the offset? *


The rear offset is very different, the front is close enough. You would need something like a 15-20mm spacer to make the rears fit. :yikes:

Are the wheels 17s? I would wonder about how well they'd fit regardless of offset given the size of the brakes on the M.


----------

